# Sail from France to Ireland from €1 Pets FREE



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

The Gathering 16th March 2014

I tried to get on early this morning to book but was not showing.

It is now, with many cabins already booked.

Click Here<

Paid €76 for a 8.5m Motorhome and 4 berth outside cabin.

TM


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

God old Celtic Link. They did it last year too for 1 euro for cars around the same time to encourage people to return home for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

McGeemobile said:


> God old Celtic Link. They did it last year too for 1 euro for cars around the same time to encourage people to return home for St. Patrick's Day.


It is the same for an 8.5m x 4m motorhome, €1.

That is if you want a seat or sit at the bar all night.

But for us who like a drink and have to drive. Modesty and a Cabin are a must.

I got the email at 4am this morning. They did not put it on the website until mid morning. When I went on, 5 of the remaining 6, indoor 6 berth cabins went within a few minutes.

If you want to go, I would be quick. Otherwise it will be seats only.

TM


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Is it only for travel from Cherbourg? No point in that for me I'd have to get to Cherbourg to go back to Ireland!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

georgiemac said:


> Is it only for travel from Cherbourg? No point in that for me I'd have to get to Cherbourg to go back to Ireland!


Ferry to France
Ferry to Ireland
Ferry to Liverpool

Make a trip of it?

TM


----------

